# SSH Warnings

## cweilema

Hey all,

I have a problem which has developed at some point over the past few days...  Whenever I connect via SSH to a box outside of my home network, I get the following messages:

```
> ssh <some.computer>

get_socket_address: getnameinfo 8 failed: Name or service not known

userauth_hostbased: cannot get local ipaddr/name

Password: 

Last login: Sat Dec 10 20:18:42 2005 from <localhost>
```

Yet when I SSH to another computer on my network, I get nothing but a password prompt.

Has anyone encountered this before / have a fix?

Thanks,

--

-Chris

----------

## bunder

 *Quote:*   

> userauth_hostbased: cannot get local ipaddr/name 

 

that means you don't have a reverse dns name.  not a biggie really.

----------

## cweilema

What's the likely cause of this?

----------

## cweilema

Still wondering what could be the cause of this and if there is a fix to get rid of these messages...  Any takers?    :Very Happy: 

----------

## lxg

Did you setup /etc/conf.d/hostname and /etc/conf.d/domainname properly?

----------

## cweilema

Yeah, I matched them to another machine on my LAN which can SSH without these messages...

----------

